# call from dish network



## KTMCDO (May 31, 2003)

i just got a call from dish network 
advising us that in order to keep our
HD programming that we need to 
call them to schedule for a free hd reciever update 
has anyone recieved such a call or is this a scam?


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

You might need a MPEG 4 Receiver, do you have a MPEG 2 Receiver ?


----------



## KTMCDO (May 31, 2003)

space86 said:


> You might need a MPEG 4 Receiver, do you have a MPEG 2 Receiver ?


we have the older model so l would say a mpeg 2 receiver


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

> we have the older model so l would say a mpeg 2 receiver


then you do need an upgrade, since all MPG2 channels are being converted to MPG4


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

From the recent Charlie Chat summary post:

Upgrade offers for (HD) MPEG2 receivers available. "By the end of the summer, MPEG2's going to be turned off."


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

kal915 said:


> then you do need an upgrade, since all MPG2 channels are being converted to MPG4


Minor correction, all MPEG2 HD channels will be converted to MPEG4 HD channels.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

> Minor correction, all MPEG2 HD channels will be converted to MPEG4 HD channels.


Thanks. Forgot about the SD


----------



## vader22 (Oct 25, 2005)

So the 942 will still be usable for SD and OTA right?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

yes


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

vader22 said:


> So the 942 will still be usable for SD and OTA right?


Unless the TiVO case forces a shut-off of the DVR.


----------



## worldtrvlr (Sep 24, 2006)

Before you do the "free" upgrade from a DVR 942 to a VIP622 or VIP722, be aware that it's not actually "free". If you own your 942, you will now be charged the $7.00 lease fee for the new receiver. Following is my experience so far with this situation:

I was the owner of a DVR 942. I received a post card from Dish telling me I needed to call 1-888-383-3727 to do a FREE* HD receiver upgrade, due to changes to the HD programming, and that if I did not participate, I would lose my HD programming. No where on the card did it say I would be charged a lease fee for the new DVR.

I called the number and spoke with a representative who assured me I would not be charged the lease fee, since my 942 was an owned, and not leased, receiver. She also said I would get a VIP622 and a new dish to pick up the new channels, and assured me I could keep my 942 to use as a standard DVR.

Well, today the installer came and installed all of the equipment and I actually got a VIP722 rather then the 622. Before he left, I asked him where my DVR 942 was. He said it was in his truck. I told him I was supposed to be able to keep it, but he showed me his work order which stated that he is to take it with him and that I would need to contact Dish to discuss that with them. He also stated that it would stop working altogether once the change is made to the programming. I figured since I was getting a much better receiver and no lease fee, and if it won't work later, I'd let him keep it.

Well, I called Dish to change my HD package and was told my bill was going up by $7 per motnh. The change was due to the lease fee on the new receiver. Fortunately, I had the name and rep ID of the representative who signed me up for the upgrade, and stated that I was told there would be no lease fee since I had an owned receiver. He called another department and apparently got approval to credit the charge for a year.

After reading some of these posts, it looks like others have also been told they can continue to use their old equipment as a standard DVR as well, so I called tech support about my 942. The first time, I was disconnected while the rep read through my notes. I called back and got a very nice person who was willing to double check on whether the 942 can continue to be used as a standard DVR. After verifying the information, he came back and said that in fact I can use it at a standard defenition DVR. I asked him how to get my owned 942 back, since the installer insisted on taking it with him. The rep called the "hub" department, who was supposed to call the installer so I could get my dish back. Three hours later, I still haven't heard anything back from the installer. I called dish back and got another rep who said that my 942 wouldn't function, but agreed that I should be able to keep it since I own it. She checked and as it turns out, it WILL still receive standard def channels. She called the Hub department and was told that an e-mail was sent and it takes up to 3 days to find the receiver in the warehouse.

Finally, I decided to check caller ID, remembering that the installer called me to tell me he would be late. I told him that I verified with Dish that I can keep the 942 receiver and it WILL receive standard def channels. He said he would bring it back to me, and hung up on me. Somehow, I'm sure he won't return it an I'll end up having to escalate further with Dish to get my receiver back.

Let this be a warning.....DO NOT give the installer your old DVR if you own it, cause you'll only get $10 from Dish for it, and be prepared for the new lease fee on the "free" upgrade.


----------

